# Livestream Proposal



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

For the musicians on this forum that perform in concerts and recitals, have you ever done a Livestream before? For example, in some music schools, they do it automatically for every recital and stream the recitals on their website, and at others (like mine) people are hired to do the work and use separate websites such as Livestream. I'm considering doing a Livestream of my own Junior Recital coming up. It's on Saturday, April 5 @2PM EST. I'm already planning to do it so some of my distant family can see it, but also for my distant friends and connections.

If I gave you the link and everything for it when the time comes, would you like to see me too? 

Since we are indeed a community, I invite others who have this unique opportunity to try it too. I'd love to see musicians on this forum perform live, because we form a virtual concert space. As long as there are no copyright problems, I think it should be fine.


----------

